# videoportero a tv + mando distancia



## Manu_Leon (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola a todos. Estoy realizando un proyecto, quiero instalar un video-portero, y que además de verse en el propio aparato del video portero, se pueda ver en la tv o en el pc, y abrir la puerta con un mando a distancia.

Bien, el tema de abrir la puerta con el mando a distancia ya lo tengo hecho, lo que me queda es poder ver el video portero en el televisor o en el pc.

Supongo que ponierle una clavija RCA al cable de video que sale de la cámara del videoportero y conectándolo a la entrada AV del televisor no basta (aún no he probado, pero tampoco creo que sea tan sencillo)

Alguien tiene idea de cómo puedo visualizar las imágenes de la cámara del videportero en el televisor o en un PC?

Saludos a todos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 25, 2008)

En principio es asi de facil, pero antes debes tener algunos conceptos claros, ya que no sabemos que tipo de  camara o adaptacion utilizas.

Las tipicas camaras utilizadas en los video porteros tienen una salida analogica que puede ser conectada directamente, pero (siempre hay un pero), en teoria seria necesario un cable coaxial y esto complicaria mucho la instalacion del portero a "larga distancia" por eso se hace una modificacion.

La señal en vez de transmitirla por tension se hace por CORRIENTE.

La idea es transmitir la señal de video mediante dos cables normales , uno de ida  y otro de retorno de la corriente.

La gracia de esto es inmunidad al ruido sobretodo magnetico y en menor grado electrico gracias a transmitir corriente y no tension.

El cable debe ser un par trenzado, es un cable paralelo de dos hilos normal, pero cada vez en cuando retorcemos el cable, primero horario y despues antihorario.

El cable ideal si puede ser, es el cable de red, los colores nos indican los pares apareados.




El emisor (camara) se aplica a un operacional con salida diferencial por ejemplo lm733 que tiene dos salida.

El receptor (TV) convierte corriente->tension con un simple operacional en configuracion diferencial.

Finalmente es obligatorio poner un terminador (resistencia de 75ohms).


Recuerda verificar el tema de impedancias, normalmente 75ohms


----------



## Manu_Leon (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me imaginaba que sería todo mucho más complicado.

Creo que me has solucionado el tema.


----------



## alvarooteo (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola, estoy interesado en el proyecto que realizaste del videoportero.
Me interesaría saber si te funcionó y si me puedes hechar una mano.
Lo quiero hacer para un familiar inválido, la idea es que desde el salón pueda controlar quien llama y habrir viendolo en el tv. Del videoportero a la tv me interesa que sea inalambrico (puede ser??).

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 4, 2010)

Si, se puede perfectamente hacerlo inalámbrico.

Necesitás construir (o comprar, o rescatar de algún aparato), un modulador de RF, y una pequeña antena si es poca la distancia (dentro de una casa). Si es un poco más, supongo que se le podría agregar un amplificador de RF (Aunque realmente de RF se muy poco).
Estos aparatos los encontras en consolas de videojuegos viejas (NES, Family, Sega, etc), o como accesorios para ellas. También los hay en videocaseteras.

Yo hice hace un tiempo, una cámarita inalámbrica con una cámara de portero eléctrico, un modulador de RF de un family game, y una antenita de 1/4 de onda con dos pedacitos de cable, y funcionaba bien a poca distancia (dentro de mi casa).


Saludos!


----------



## alvarooteo (Ene 4, 2010)

Gracias Tomasito por tu respuesta!!


----------



## kal00 (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola *Tomasito*, tendras el esquematico del proyecto que mencionas? Está muy interesante!!

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 14, 2010)

Nunca hice ningún circuito, simplemente es conectar cosas.

La salida del módulo CCD a la entrada de video del modulador de rf, y a la salida una antena echa con un pedacito de cable. Más simple imposible


----------



## kal00 (Ene 14, 2010)

jajajaja  pensé que era más complicado, y como hiciste para captar la señal en la tv? Otra cosa, el modulador RF de las consolas.... cómo es? No sabía que las consolas necesitaban modular alguna señal RF!

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 14, 2010)

El modulador de RF es lo que modula las señales de audio y video, en RF precisamente. Generalmente está en una placa aparte en una family game, junto con la fuente.
En otras consolas se vende por separado, por ejemplo la Sega Genesis/Mega Drive.
Se usa, más que nada en consolas antiguas, cuando la TV no tiene entrada de audio y video, para usar la consola conectandolá por la entrada de antena de la TV.

Para captar la señal en la tv, le desconectás el cable de la antena/telecable, y ponés una pequeña antena (muy cerca, puede funcionar sin antena), y sintonizás el canal el modulador (generalmente el 3, 4 o 14).


Saludos.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 15, 2010)

Ah claro! Si recuerdo esas cajitas, conectabas la consola mediante cable coaxial a la tele. ¿Es posible que esa señal del cable coaxial se transmita inalámbricamente sin usar nada? Osea, solo poniendole un cablesito como antena a la salida coaxial del RF y otro cablesito a la entrada coaxial de la tele?

Será posible hacer esto con cualquier aplicación que use cables coaxiales para transmitir RF?

Gracias!


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 15, 2010)

Yo lo dejaria directo al TV por entrada de video y en el portero le pondria una llave/pulsador inversora simple. De ese modo si estoy en el portero, presiono ese boton para que pase el video al portero. Sino por defecto lo tengo en la tv, suponiendo que estare mas tiempo viendo TV que al lado del portero.


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 14, 2010)

hola les tengo una pregunta tengo un video portero syscom el cual estaba conectado a 2 monitores mediante 4 hilos pero el cable utp que va desde el frente de calle al primer monitor se rompio y no me es posible encontrar el poliducto que lo tiene asi que no lo puedo cambiar la pregunta es si es posible que el audio y el video los envie por medio de uno router inalambricos en modo puente hasta el primer monitor agradecere cualquier idea

hola a todos les tengo la siguiente pregunta se trata de un video portero syscom  el cual es de 4 hilos 12v. video audio neg la idea es conectar el audio a la linea telefonica y el video a un modulador rf para verlo en las t.v. de la casa la pregunta es como hacer que funcione el portero con el telefono la idea es que al oprimir el boton en el frente de calle suenen los telefonos adentro y al levantar una extencion haya comunicacion

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 14, 2010)

Si desde la camara tenes salida de audio y video compuesto, te conviene un modulador de RF y que entre por antena o lo demodulas nuevamente para obtener nuevamente audio y video. Un router es para transmitir datos digitales. Y no podes pasar un cable nuevo por otro lado?


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 14, 2010)

no brujo no se puede pasar el cable por otro lado habia pensado en un trasmisor fm el problema es que como puedes ver es un solo hilo de audio y video y necesito que haya comunicacion en el audio osea hablar y escuchar


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 14, 2010)

Con fm no creo que te de el ancho de banda para transmitir video..


----------



## dcuesta01 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola quiera saber si me podrían dar ayuda trabajo para la educación publica soy ex estudiante de la carrera de ingeniera en electrónica,  necesitarían un vídeo portero con 4 timbres y receptores  por una cuestión de seguridad de un instituto, se busco presupuestos y estos superan por mucho las posibilidades de comprarlo quisiera saber si es posible la contrición de uno desde ya muchas gracias por todo saludos dcuesta01@hotmail.com


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 5, 2010)

Explica cual seria la aplicacion para que los 4 timbres? cuantas camaras? 1 camara y 4 monitores? desde todos los puntos tienen acceso a alguna accion en particular?


----------



## dcuesta01 (Oct 5, 2010)

si seria de una cámara y 4 monitores y acción en particular seria abrir la puerta y hablar con quien se presente en la puerta; un vídeo portero como para 4 oficinas distintas como quien dice


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 5, 2010)

Y lo podrias hacer con la mezcla de dos sistemas. Con una camara y monitor de portero electrico como base. Para ver el mismo video en los 4 monitores puedes modular la entrada de la camara con un modulador de videocasetera viejo y sacas un canal por cable para luego verlo en 4 TV blanco y negro o color sintonizando ese canal (3 o 4). Resuelto la primer parte. Te queda ahora la interlocucion, con un sistema de 5 canales de intercomunicadores se le asigna un canal al equipo del frente con la camara digamos canal 1. Con los otros cuatro canales quien quiera atender la llamada, presiona el boton de canal 1 y tendra el audio sobre el frente.

Tambien lo podrian resolver de otro modo con otra tecnologia mas nueva, si en las oficinas disponen de red LAN y computadoras. Se coloca una camara IP en el frente con audio y en las pc de cada puesto de trabajo monitorean simultaneamente. Desde la pc se toma la accion. Para esta segunda idea es necesario hacer una interfase de audio anexada para que se oiga sobre el frente ya que la camara solo tiene entrada de audio hacia las pcs. Seria una entrada de consola para 4 microfonos con salida en un mismo canal.

Actualmente existen sistemas como el que buscas para edificios, puedes consultar como para 4 deptos y el frente a ver que sale ya hecho todo..


----------



## dcuesta01 (Oct 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias ya me puse a ver el tema de las cámaras ip y encontré unas q tiene audio bidireccional que supongo que facilitaran  mucho el tema solo me quedaría hacer los timbres para cada oficina bueno un abraso grande y gracias de nuevo  por todo


----------

